
Apple's new subscription management prompt seems to be working - alfon
https://www.revenuecat.com/2019/10/09/iOS-13-subscription-management-prompt
======
jeiting
Jacob here, RevenueCat co-founder and the colleague who ran the data for this
post.

The most interesting thing for me about the data is that there was a fairly
flat 9% absolute drop in conversions across apps, independent of their base
conversion rates. This might suggest that this modal is educating a set of
users who simply didn't realize how iOS subscriptions worked.

It's gonna hit apps with already low conversion rates, they might lose half
their new business, but I think this will create hardier subscriber bases, and
maybe lift the sometimes negative perception of in-app purchases.

